# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  extract data from a serial port

## danncas

Does anyone know how to exrtact data from a serial port?  I have a gram  scale that sends weight out on port com 2.  I want to get the data and then  time and date stamp it. I have tried and tried to use Agg software and have gotting know where.  The support there is very bad. Also  I have use Collect 6. and it works but the software is very exspensive for what I'm doing. :Confused:

----------


## NBVC

Moved to Watercooler.. not an Excel question.

----------


## sweep

Hi,

You could use windmill to do this - it's sartorius based, but may work with your balance.

http://www.windmill.co.uk/sartorius.html

----------


## danncas

> Hi,
> 
> You could use windmill to do this - it's sartorius based, but may work with your balance.
> 
> http://www.windmill.co.uk/sartorius.html



THANK YOU ! YOU HAVE BEEN A BIG HELP. Its funny that the above post states that this is not an Excel isuse. Thanks again. I'm looking into it and others.

----------


## squiggler47

You could try :-
http://www.mikmo.dk/gobetwino.html

its open source, and it worked ok to read data from my GPS so you could probably get it to work easily with excel and it writes to CSV which can easily be loaded into excel!

----------


## Mike_XVB

It is an Excel Question.

This may help: http://dev.emcelettronica.com/serial...tion-excel-vba
or
http://mc-computing.com/Languages/SerialIO.htm

With regards to the first, it gives a talk-through on how to do it. people leaving comment report it works
but for me it gave no response at all for any of the buttons I clicked. If any one gets it working
please leave a post here saying how they did it. Thanks.

----------


## TMS

And you could Google: excel+get+data+from+serial+port


Regards, TMS

----------

